# I think I'm getting a sty! What can I do?



## bluebird26 (Oct 14, 2006)

My top eyelid is swollen, I can't go to work like this on Monday!!! I feel so miserable




I am putting a cloth with warm water.



I hope that goes away fast!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2006)

i'm sorry



here's what i found on it...

While painful and unsightly, most stys heal within a few days on their own or with simple treatment. Chalazia, too, often disappear on their own, but it might take a month or more.



Typical treatment for a sty consists of applying warm compresses to the affected eye for 10 to 15 minutes four times daily for several days. This not only relieves pain and inflammation but also helps the sty ripen faster. Be sure to close your eye while you apply the compresses. When the sty comes to a head, continue applying warm compresses to relieve pressure and promote rupture. Do not squeeze the sty. Let it burst on its own.

If stys recur, your doctor may prescribe an oral antibiotic. Take the antibiotic as directed.

Minor surgery may be needed to completely drain a sty. After applying a local anesthetic, your ophthalmologist opens the sty and removes the contents. The eyelid usually heals quickly.

Although a chalazion will often disappear on its own, applying warm compresses may accelerate the healing process. Selected patients may benefit from a direct injection of anti-inflammatory medication to the area. The chalazion can also be removed through simple surgery under a local anesthetic. Your surgeon will usually apply an eyelid bandage for 24 hours.

source

looks like you're doing it right so far!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 14, 2006)

thank you Jen, it's so embarrassing. I think the last time I had a sty was when I was 8 or 9 years old. Boo hoo!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

My mom usually washes her eyes with baby shampoo when she's getting a sty also. Her doctor recommended this to her. There's also over the counter sty medication you can get, although I can't specifically recall the name of the product.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 15, 2006)

*gasp*

ouch...hope you recover fast! *hug*


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 15, 2006)

boo hoo! thanks

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My mom usually washes her eyes with baby shampoo when she's getting a sty also. Her doctor recommended this to her. There's also over the counter sty medication you can get, although I can't specifically recall the name of the product. do you know how she does that, just like washing the eye as you would use some soap?, do you know how much baby shampoo?


----------



## Thais (Oct 15, 2006)

You can use warm compresses. If you like, you can also see your physician who can presscribe erythromycin ointment. Just don't try to pop the thing out!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks thais, I won't try to pop it. I'm gonna have till Monday to see a doctor. boooo!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 15, 2006)

I often feel like I have one coming on but most of the time it never shows up.....thank goodness!!

I hope it goes away fast for you!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 15, 2006)

So last night, after I was in bed tired of wetting a towel with warm water and getting cold fast, my husband came from work, put a wet towel in the microwave and wrapped it with a another cold towel, oh miracle, the heat lasted for at least 15 minutes, apparently momd know this trick, I asked him how he knows that, he smiled and said "my mommy taught me"

So I woke up today and it's less swollen, the warm water is working!



please make it go away


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So last night, after I was in bed tired of wetting a towel with warm water and getting cold fast, my husband came from work, put a wet towel in the microwave and wrapped it with a another cold towel, oh miracle, the heat lasted for at least 15 minutes, apparently momd know this trick, I asked him how he knows that, he smiled and said "my mommy taught me"So I woke up today and it's less swollen, the warm water is working!



please make it go away

aw, how nice! i'm glad it's less swollen!


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jennifer is right on target. I had a sty and I did exactly what my doctor recommended which is what Jennifer suggested.


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm glad the swelling is going down. Hope it goes away soon!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 19, 2006)

Rubbing gold on a sty helps.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rubbing gold on a sty helps. gold?!


----------

